# England timeshare for day trips to castle and London via public transit?



## elaine (Mar 10, 2019)

looking for  timeshare in England for day trips to castles and London via public transit? does such a place exist? We're willing to take a train up to 2 hours to get into London. We've been to London several times and only want to spend one full day in L. Looking for a TS as a one week base near some cute towns and/or a castle or two Must be able to reach by public transit. thanks, Elaine


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 10, 2019)

elaine said:


> looking for  timeshare in England for day trips to castles and London via public transit? does such a place exist? We're willing to take a train up to 2 hours to get into London. We've been to London several times and only want to spend one full day in L. Looking for a TS as a one week base near some cute towns and/or a castle or two Must be able to reach by public transit. thanks, Elaine



You may want to look at the canal boats on RCI / one of the marinas that has them is in the Greater London area - I think some what close to Gatwick .

I will try to find the RCI resort code . 

The RCI availability was generally Oct - May . However I believe they can be rented for summer season as well via the ownership company . They sell them as week type  ownerships and do rentals for owners who cannot use their week .


----------



## elaine (Mar 10, 2019)

thanks. But don't want to have to work/worry about the canal boat.


----------



## wgaldred (Mar 11, 2019)

We stayed at Barnsdale Country Club many years ago and took the train from Peterborough to London (50-60mins).
It was about a 30-40 minute drive to Peterborough station from barnsdale and we parked in the station car park.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 11, 2019)

The pickings for timeshares are slim, we prefer to just pay cash and stay in rentals from Homeaway.  

Its very easy to stay in London and use public transit to get to the train stations for day trips, London is the hub for all the train lines.  We loved riding upstairs on the double decker busses, pick up an Oyster card.

If you stay outside of London be prepared for riding in/out with all the commuters going to work there.  Its comical being in a London train station at 4-5pm and having to watch the boards to see which platform your train will be on, then join the mad rush to the train.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 11, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> You may want to look at the canal boats on RCI / one of the marinas that has them is in the Greater London area -
> 
> The RCI availability was generally Oct - May . However I believe they can be rented for summer season as well via the ownership company . They sell them as week type  ownerships and do rentals for owners who cannot use their week .



For anyone interested:

Aldermaston Marina - has Canal Boats  / www.canalboatclub.com
Public transit : They list the Aldermaston RR station as being 300 yard away .
44 miles to London Paddington Station.

36 miles to Heathrow Airport.

You could likely stay on the boat & never leave the marina if you wanted .

March 2019 - 3 different marina locations had RCI availability - Fall 2019
Aldermaston was not one of them / however I have seen it in the past on RCI.

I believe there is at least one other week ownership / rental Canal Boat operator in the UK


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 12, 2019)

As SmithOp has stated, timeshares in the UK are a rare breed and those that do exist are, in my experience, often tired, dated and do not attract particularly good reviews.

What we've found is the cottage rental industry is a far better option. There are litereally thousands of private cottages and houses being rented out up and down the UK and whilst they don't offer the resort feel of a timeshare, very often the accommodation and facilities are better than what is offered in much of the UK timeshare resorts.

We've stayed in a fantastic thatched cottage on the Dorset coast, minutes from a fossil laden beach and a plethora of cosy pubs and a very old and interesting church within a few minutes walking distance plus the benefit of separate bedrooms for the kids, a substanitally equipped kitchen and a fully stocked open fire to curl up to. We've also spent a long weekend in a beautiful, historic four bedroomed house in York, 5 minutes walk from the Minster and just a few minutes more walk from York train station (train from London to York is 2 hours) and pretty much everything worth seeing in York is doable on foot. We've stayed in a barn conversion in Cornwall, a house in the Wye Valley and so on, all great, interesting places, some with a lot of history and character that you won't find in a timeshare.

Now, if you're only option is trading then a private rental is going to be an additional cost but it's worth bearing in mind if you're struggling with securing a trade.


----------



## jme (Mar 15, 2019)

We stayed at Wychnor Park Country Club in a 2-story villa adjacent to the main building, and it was very nice. 
We would stay there again. 
*
Aerial map, WPCC to London:*
https://goo.gl/maps/SbSr1HMkKBo
*
website:*
https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/Resorts/Wychnor-Park-Country-Club?mkc=GOOGLE

*photos:*
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwjzkKC1joThAhVItlkKHUFaC6MQoiowCnoECAsQBg

We rented a car and drove all over---

the *Cotswold villages* were fairly close and that was a glorious day. Stratford-upon-Avon was also close, as was 

*Warwick Castle*, my favorite of all those we saw.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwiziqaejoThAhWvpFkKHY1LCj8QoiowDXoECAEQBg


----------



## elaine (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you. That looks nice. A bit nervous about driving on the left.


----------

